# Beacon retailers in MA or NH?



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking for a beacon. I've found some cheap ones around but can't find a place that has any good ones. Any help would be great.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

craigslist. there's a guy in woburn that has all kinda lights for sale


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

yankee custom cap in tewsbury,saugus,or nashua nh


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Run over to V.I.P or NAPA...


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We have many instock beacons and minibars.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Santry426;1169538 said:


> craigslist. there's a guy in woburn that has all kinda lights for sale


That is Dave in Woburn. I've dealt with him and he's a good man. Check with him frequently, he always has something good for cheap $$$.


----------



## tanker6 (Nov 26, 2005)

I got lucky at MHQ. They have a couple locations. 2 Whelen LED mini beacons 36/ea. Most other places where 50-60 dollars.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

DHDB;1169978 said:


> That is Dave in Woburn. I've dealt with him and he's a good man. Check with him frequently, he always has something good for cheap $$$.


I looked on craigslist and didn't see him on there. Does anyone have a link or phone number?


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a whelen guardian duel strobe mag mount for sale but not till my other one shows up(should be tues or wed.) paid 149.00 selling it for 90 firm, works great and is bright.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a brand new grote 7620 12v perminut mount amber beacon never used if you are interested.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

JC Madigan in Harvard, MA
New England Truck Design Sterling, MA
Welch Welding & Equipment in Chelmsford

Here's one of the Woburn guy's ads. I have had a few friends use him and say he's great:

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/2129550261.html


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

atvriderinmass;1170045 said:


> I looked on craigslist and didn't see him on there. Does anyone have a link or phone number?


This is one of his ads:
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/2129527649.html
Just call him and ask what he's got. He is right off RT 93 in Woburn.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Santry426;1169538 said:


> craigslist. there's a guy in woburn that has all kinda lights for sale


Go to him if you want to pay more than you would for new. Old school stuff, way overpriced.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The duo responder is a bit costly but by far one of the brightest minibars made and made by the best company in the industry. The Osprey is made in China and if you pay $519.98 your getting ripped off as you can buy them for under $100.00 direct from 911Signal.com who makes them as well as several other Chinese companys. I have never heard of accident coverage but no company that I am aware covers their lights against and accident such as the unit flying off the car. All do however come with warning stickers stating that Magnetic mount lights are specifically not covered if they fly off and should not be considered a permanant mount option. Maybe guys who sell the Osprey do but when your making 500% profit I guess thats always an option. I have been offered the Osprey and sent samples by 2 different companies and even though we did not certify the LEDs to any watt rating I can tell you a 1 watt TIR3 is by far brighter than one of the Osprey heads with the same number of LEDs. Many times you will find overseas lights claiming all different wattages when they are actually not even close. 

One thing to look at when Choosing a beacon is the class rating. We have some Whelen $60.00 Beacons but most are not class 1 or 2 rated. Most are class 3 and not considered a primary warning light.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

I found a mini lightbar. It's a Amber PSE 420 dual halogen rotator. Anyone know if it's any good and how does it compare to the Whelen guardian.Found it for $100.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Not familar with it but for 15.00 more the Whelen is always a good choice. I have a perm mount Whelen LED for 150.00 ill sell you. Its the G9 Guardian.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Strobesnmore;1176390 said:


> Not familar with it but for 15.00 more the Whelen is always a good choice. I have a perm mount Whelen LED for 150.00 ill sell you. Its the G9 Guardian.


I think it's made by code 3 not sure though. Thanks man but things are really tight now and the wife is *****ing about this $100 i want to spend on a light. I said to her "well you want me to come home from plowing right?" This will help...haha!


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Strobes, do you have anything that could be mounted on my back rack that has alley and take downs in a mini form ? Amber and clear m


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

atvriderinmass;1176222 said:


> I found a mini lightbar. It's a Amber PSE 420 dual halogen rotator. Anyone know if it's any good and how does it compare to the Whelen guardian.Found it for $100.


the rotator will rob you of more power and also are louder than strobes. i can meet you off 495 if you want to see mine. 90.00 firm...


----------



## maklandscape (Oct 5, 2009)

would recommend strobes n more to anyone ive bought many products from them and have been pleased by all. they are very knowledgable and their pricers are the best around. just remember you get what you pay for. if you want to be seen than buy the whelen responder.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

mikelawtown;1176974 said:


> the rotator will rob you of more power and also are louder than strobes. i can meet you off 495 if you want to see mine. 90.00 firm...


Sure sounds good. I will prolly end up taking it.. What time is good for you? and where?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.eastcoasttruckstuff.com/


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Got a Code 3 420 rotator for free . It's really bright! Have to check it out this weekend, a storm is coming. thanks


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

never dealt with the woburn guy, but most of his ads on craigslist seem like old stuff, or overpriced. not to mention his ads are extremely annoying since he has multiple posts in Mass and NH. good luck with the lights. the storm this weekend is another bust.


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

DrakeSa*****;1187469 said:


> never dealt with the woburn guy, but most of his ads on craigslist seem like old stuff, or overpriced. not to mention his ads are extremely annoying since he has multiple posts in Mass and NH. good luck with the lights. the storm this weekend is another bust.


Ya,got up at 5:30 and looked out the window and nothing. Prolly same thing tonight. . What part of Chelmsford you from?


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

atvriderinmass;1187614 said:


> Ya,got up at 5:30 and looked out the window and nothing. Prolly same thing tonight. . What part of Chelmsford you from?


I live in the Old Stage neighborhood, south chelmsford. you?


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

DrakeSa*****;1188143 said:


> I live in the Old Stage neighborhood, south chelmsford. you?


You know Frank B Yard maintenance? I live over by the elks on 110.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Just and FYI, there is a guy on Craigslist in MA that sells nothing but junk. If you buy anything be sure to ask if the unit and all wiring is completely factory. We had one customer bring in 2 lightbars he bought and he ended up throwing them in our dumpster. They were wired with household thermostat wire, newest bulb was almost 10 years old, and the main harness was speaker wire. We would not work and could not work on it as nothing was factory except some bulbs that were butt spliced in. Then the guy actually tried to tell the customer that we did that to the bar. So ask lots and lots of questions and do it in an email.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

ah yes two people from chelmsford.I live in town over by Stop & Shop

http://www.yankeecustomtruck.com/index.php?cPath=37_215_220


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

chevyzrule810;1189329 said:


> ah yes two people from chelmsford.I live in town over by Stop & Shop
> 
> http://www.yankeecustomtruck.com/index.php?cPath=37_215_220


Hey man, Good to know there is some locals on here. That's over by Walmart right.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I've got my shop in Billerica, town over from you guys


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

LunchBox;1190239 said:


> I've got my shop in Billerica, town over from you guys


Wow they are coming out of the wood work now..lol Haven't seen many people from this area. That's great! Ready for the storm? Suppose to be big!


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

If your talking about where I live no I live in the center of town.Yankee custom is on 38 in tewsbury


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh ya that's right stop and shop is down there. Don't mind me..I have storm on my mind...lol


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

looks like we may get snow wednesday not sure how much though


----------



## atvriderinmass (Oct 25, 2008)

They are saying around 12" for us...you guys plow in town ?


----------

